# Review: Marko Tsourkan peeling knife



## mark76 (Mar 19, 2017)

Japanese peeling knives are almost impossible to get. Fortunately Marko Tsourkan makes such knives and I was able to get one. This is it.







*Looks and finish*

To me the knife looks pretty good. The handle is made of snakewood, my favorite wood, and it even has a nice regular pattern. Unfortunately the blade has some scratches near the makers' mark.

The finish of the knife is good. The handle tapers towards the blade in a prudent manner. And the transition from the main part of the handle to the ferrule is almost impossible to feel. The ferrule fits the blade perfectly, so that fluids cannot enter the handle.

Something else that is noticeable is that the egde of the blade is not in line with the handle, but moves up slightly.






*Profile and geometry*

As I wrote, the blade moves up slightly from the handle. The edge of the blade is straight for the most part (as a peeling knife should be, in my opinion); only near the tip it curves up very little.

At the spine, the knife is 2.4 mm thick near the handle, but it tapers down quickly towards the edge. Halfway the blade it measures 1.5 mm. Just above the edge (half a centimeter) it measures only 0.4 mm.

To have some reference, I compared the knife to some cheap peeling knives that can be bought at a supermarket for EUR 1-2. See the knives below. The Tsourkan is about the same length as these supermarket lengths, in my view an ideal length.





It should be noted that these cheap knives are made from plate steel and not forged. They have almost the same thickness over the entire blade. The thinnest knifethe white oneis 0.4 mm thick on average. This also applies to its thickness at the spine and the place 1 cm above the edge. The slightly thicker knifethe orange oneis 0.7 mm thick on average, which again also applies to its thickness at the spine and 1 cm above the edge.

I'm not saying these measures are idealboth the white knife and the orange knife have too much flex. (Some of these knives are not only very flexible, but have even warped.) But in general they do peel fine.

*Use*

I started by sharpening the Tsourkan. When it was delivered, I wouldn't call it blunt, but it was definitely not sharp. Out of rebellion I sharpened the knife on my Wicked Edge using stones and diamond films from 100 grit to 0.1 micron. I can assure you the knife was very sharp. And it cut very well. The thinness just above the edge certainly helped and the thickness at the spine posed no problem.






I peeled a lot of fruit and vegetables, including apples, potatoes, carrots, cucumbers and many more. I also cut a lot of cheese, something I often use my peeling knives for. I was very happy with its cutting performance.

*Conclusion*

I have thought long about buying this knife, but at the end I am very happy with it. It looks great, with the exception of a few scratches on the blade. But what really surprises me is that it, in spite of it being thicker than many other peeling knives at the spine, it cuts as well. In fact, it has less flexibility which makes cutting actually easier. It also has less flexibility, which makes cutting easier.

*Factsheet*


----------



## mark76 (Mar 19, 2017)

Alle comments welcome. You can also find this review on my blog.


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 20, 2017)

Did the edge being not parallel with the handle effect performance positively or negatively, or you didn't notice the difference?


----------



## mark76 (Mar 20, 2017)

I had to get used to it. But when I was, I actually liked it. You make a slightly more natural motion.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 20, 2017)

How about its geometry? As a right-handed, I want a peeler to have the edge off-centered to the right, the left face convexed and the right one flat, i.e. the geometry with Herder's peelers and the Misono fruit knife.


----------



## mark76 (Mar 20, 2017)

It's even, so the edge is not off-centered. It's slightly convex, but only slightly as you can get on such a small and thin knife.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Gregmega (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey Mark!
New to the forum but I've read pretty much all your reviews! Thanks for the fastidious endeavor! Very useful!!


----------



## Iggy (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Mark,

I do have one of Marko's practice blades of the peeling knife. Have to say, it's by far my most used peeling/office knife today.
But it took a while to get used to it.

Best Regards,
Iggy


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 26, 2018)

That knife that you see there is not actually a Japanese design. It is based off of a civil war era knife made here in the states. As a matter of fact it is an exact copy of blade shape and geometry. Marko borrowed my favorite paring knife, fell in love and made these. Still haven't gotten it back yet. Lol.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 18, 2018)

sachem allison said:


> That knife that you see there is not actually a Japanese design. It is based off of a civil war era knife made here in the states. As a matter of fact it is an exact copy of blade shape and geometry. Marko borrowed my favorite paring knife, fell in love and made these. Still haven't gotten it back yet. Lol.



True that! I look at that knife every day. I also made longer versions of this knife, but the original has always been my favorite. 

Geometry is convex, symmetrically ground. No flex. The original parer is thinner, but after using one at home, I came to the conclusion that a distal taper, a proper convex and thin above the edge - all that takes to turn this knife into a performer even if I start with 3.4mm thick blank. 

Thanks,

Marko


----------

